# Resume? [moved to Certification & Career]



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

Im sorry i didnt know what other category to post this in, I need to know it anyone knows of any freeware i can download to make a resume and post it on a website. I have searched everywhere. It there anything like Word or something like it that will have options to create a resume? Thank you!:grin:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you have Word, there are lots of resume templates for it. 

If not, there are lots of sites that let you make and print a resume online. 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=free+resume+maker&spell=1


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

Is there anywhere i can download templates or copy templates because i dont have word i have a generic word processor


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I believe that OpenOffice has templates for resumes.
http://www.openoffice.org/index.html


----------



## nitinnimbalkar (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello,

We are providing online resume builder service with 37 professional resume builder templates, download resume Microsoft word

http://www.resume-builder.net

Thanks


----------

